# Ft. Collins



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I only have a few of the qual placements. 

1st. Edwards with Cutter
2nd McCann with a black dog
3rd ?
4th Sydney H. with her dog, sorry don't recall the name.

Sorry all I have, other than they are doing water marks this morning.

FOM


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Filling in the Qual results...
3rd was Tracey Jensen's Fat Tire Free Bird ("Lynard"), handled by Tracey
4th was Sydney Gardave's Hardscrabble Ride the Wind ("Rider"), handled by Sydney.
________
Main Page


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Good for Mark! Cutter has done well on this trip.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

2nd was McCann with RockErin Toa Wai Kuri, owner - Chris White (Congrats Chris)
RJ was McCann with Red Dirt's Big Iron........the big brown dog! Owner- Me


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

SusanF said:


> Filling in the Qual results...
> 3rd was Tracey Jensen's Fat Tire Free Bird ("Lynard"), handled by Tracey


Yippee!!!!! Yippeeee!!! Yippeeee!!!


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

*FT COLLINS*

 YAHOO! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU CHRIS
AND ALSO TO JOSEPH AND CHRIS WHITE.

FANTASTIC.... KATHIE AND GRETCHEN :!:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

any open results????


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

just found out that Frank Beard(may not be spelling it right) won the dirby with Rip (Water Marks The Boss X GRHRCH Annie) Owned by my best bud Bryan Freeland.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

OK,
Correction to the Qual...it was Tracey's spouse, Wayne, who placed with his Prime son, Fat Tire's Prime Cut, "Angus". Tracey's "Lynard" received a JAM.

Am results-
yet another 1st for AFC Perpetual's Dizzy Daisy o/h Dave Winters!!! This girl is HOT  
2nd AFC Sasseville Getum Quick o/h Dick Dallesasse
3rd AFC Sky HY's Husker Power o/h Ted Shih
4th Taylorlabs Right On Q o/h Sydney Gardave
RJAM FC/AFC Tangata Manu o/h Brad Clow
JAMs to Mickey (Berdan), Gunner (Warren), Chubby (Morehouse), Megan (Hanssen), Zowie (Shih)

Open
________
Ferrari 250 gt drogo specifications


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Open

1st Candlewood's Rokee Ely-Jah o:Wilson/h:Eckett
2nd AFC Sky Hy's Husker Power o/h Shih
3rd Snap's Dough Boy o:Morehouse/h: Eckett
4th FC Pike of Castlebay o:McNiel/h: Eckett
RJAM A Shot of Tuaca o:Harris/h: Trott
JAMs to Hook (Eckett), Bo (Eckett), Bitsy (Hunt)
________
DC MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Derby 3rd for Horsetooth's Scratch and Sniff ("Scratch") o: Phister/h: Casto
This is Adam Casto's first FT placement as a FT pro but certainly not his last! Great start Adam!!!

________
Steroid Rehab Dicussion


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

cpayne said:


> RJ was McCann with Red Dirt's Big Iron........the big brown dog! Owner- Me



Little Colt is all grown up...congrats Chris!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

SusanF said:


> OK,
> Correction to the Qual...it was Tracey's spouse, Wayne, who placed with his Prime son, Fat Tire's Prime Cut, "Angus". Tracey's "Lynard" received a JAM.


Susan,

 That's okay, I guess Wayne is a good guy too  he has one extremely nice young dog, too!! Still hapopy for Lynard - goofy Lynard  Congrats to the Jensens!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

How did Downtown Dusty Brown do?

Mike


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> Good for Mark! Cutter has done well on this trip.


Mark also took 2nd (Dealer/Baumer/new derby list)
and 4th with Pearl (Lex Frazier) in the derby at Ft. Collins.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats Joseph and Chris...............way to hang tough guys......... :wink:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Marv Baumer said:


> Mike Noel said:
> 
> 
> > Good for Mark! Cutter has done well on this trip.
> ...


Congrats Marv, just talked to Mark! Way too go! 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Everyone!

To finish off the derby results
Reserve Jam went to RS King-O-The Hill By RockErin owner Richard Cheatham, Handler Joseph McCann.

Only 5 dogs finished the derby.

Chris


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

SusanF said:


> Open
> 
> 
> RJAM A Shot of Tuaca o:Harris/h: Trott


Good girl Tui!


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

> Mark also took 2nd (Dealer/Baumer/new derby list)
> and 4th with Pearl (Lex Frazier) in the derby at Ft. Collins.


Congrats Marv! I meant to tell you that after Dealer's win last week.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

cpayne said:


> 2nd was McCann with RockErin Toa Wai Kuri, owner - Chris White (Congrats Chris)
> RJ was McCann with Red Dirt's Big Iron........the big brown dog! Owner- Me


Congrats Chris and Joseph! Big Colt keeps moving up!

Frank


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

2blackdogs said:


> just found out that Frank Beard(may not be spelling it right) won the dirby with Rip (Water Marks The Boss X GRHRCH Annie) Owned by my best bud Bryan Freeland.


Congrats to Rip and Brian.

Al, I bet Brian's feet won't touch the ground for a month. I threw a few marks for Rip when he was only 4 or 5 months old. He looked like a keeper then. He is a very nice dog with many more derbies to run.

Frank


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

That's a title for Ted and "Ace"

Congrats! to Ted and also to Sid G. for, as Kenny said "picking up all the birds" in the Q and the Am.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

sueley said:


> That's a title for Ted and "Ace"


HUGE Congrats to Ted and Ace!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

Hey Frank, Brian sold all his dogs.He doesnt own him anymore.I have a puppy of his and he told me he was selling them all and if you look on EE classifieds he is on there as sold.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

oops


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

fowlhunter
Bryan did not sell any of his older dogs. He had 2 litters of puppies he sold. Rip is definantly Brians with no plans to sell.

2blackdogs

Frank-When I talked to Bryan yesturday he was crazy excited.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

fowlhunter
Bryan did not sell any of his older dogs. He had 2 litters of puppies he sold. Rip is definantly Brians with no plans to sell.

2blackdogs

Frank-When I talked to Bryan yesturday he was crazy excited.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

I was jus going by what he told me and what you can see on entry express under started dogs for sale.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> sueley said:
> 
> 
> > That's a title for Ted and "Ace"
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Ted works very hard. I'm glad he's having success.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

A very big congrats to Ted and Ace. That's something. And Zowie is back after his health problems. 

A real big congrats to Joseph and the black dog. And to Chris Payne and Colt, the largest retriever I have ever seen. If he doesn't make it as a trial dog you can farm him out for kiddie rides! HA

And don't forget Richard Cheatham and his youngun. Five dogs finishing a Derby is one tough trial.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Ted and also the McCann clan. Well done.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

If you listen when cpayne's dog colt runs it sounds like a herd of horses running.He is a nice dog and HUGE


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

cpayne said:


> To finish off the derby results
> Reserve Jam went to RS King-O-The Hill By RockErin owner Richard Cheatham, Handler Joseph McCann.
> 
> Only 5 dogs finished the derby.
> ...



Congrats to Mr. C....I believe that dog has finished every derby he has entered.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Patrick,

Hank has been close, but is 3/5 with 2 - 4ths and the RJ.

Chris


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

cpayne said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Hank has been close, but is 3/5 with 2 - 4ths and the RJ.
> 
> Chris


Well I had my facts wrong...but a 60% completion rate is pretty salty. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> cpayne said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick,
> ...


78% of all stats are made up on the fly.... so don't sweat it PJ.

SM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > cpayne said:
> ...


Dude...3/5 is 60% trust me. :wink:


----------

